# Binky Free Seltzer Lapin, mama will always love you!



## Whiskeylousmama (Oct 11, 2007)

I got a call from the vet this morning, and my baby didn't make it. I feel horrible that my baby died in a vet hospital, I should have kept her home with her mommy...

I will fill in the details once I have calmed down.

Think of her please, I miss her so much!


----------



## ra7751 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just saw your other thread this morning. Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time. Binky free little girl.:bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry hon...

Binkie free Seltzer:rainbow::bigtears:


----------



## bunnylady (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for loss.

Bunnylady :bunnyhug:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 11, 2007)

((hugs)) I'm so very sorry!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2007)

:angelandbunny:Binky free little one. I'm so sorry you lost your baby.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh no! I just read your post in the infirmary, and I was so hoping she would come through this 

I am so sorry for your loss.

God Bless, Seltzer :sigh:

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh no!!! 

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for hour loss... you are in my thoughts....

rip little angelink iris:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 11, 2007)

OH NO!!!!!! i am so sorry


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss...:bigtears:

Binky free Seltzer:rainbow:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm really sorry for your loss 

thinking of you x



RIP Seltzer


----------



## Michaela (Oct 11, 2007)

So so sorry..:tears2:

Binky free Seltzer. :rainbow:


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh my, I just saw your post... I am so very sorry for your loss... :sad:

My prayers are with you now. 

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Oct 11, 2007)

I am slowly but surely getting better. I will be sad about her forever, but eventually life will move on. I cry everytime I see her cage, so I will be taking it down tonight or tomorrow.

My roommate is going to help me build her a box, and I am going to bury her in the back yard next to the wildflower garden along with her stuffed bunny. I miss her so much already.

I will be switching Whiskey to Naturestees vet, so I canceled her spay appointment at St Anna.

I am going to start a pet scrapbook, for all my babies with a special page or two just for my Seltzer Lapin.

Please let this serve as a reminder to never let your camera out of your sight. Take the pictures as they come, and remember there is no such thing as too many pictures of your babies.

Thank you all for your condolences, it is truly appreciated.

Ande


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2007)

Binky free, Seltzer. You left way too soon.

:sad:






As another suggestion, don't just take pictures but make sure you have safe copies of them. One of the first things I did after Sprite died was to copy all of my picture files onto cd. I don't want to risk loosing them if something happens to the computer.


----------



## ec (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss...

Take care of yourself, OK? You did the best you knew how, and gave Seltzer a *lot* of love in her short time with you - I've really enjoyed reading about WhiskeyLou and Seltzer here and at fuzzy-rabbit. Your girls are cared about by many, many people out here...


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry. :bigtears:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh this is so sad!

I'm really sorry you lost her

What a shame.:bigtears:


----------



## f_j (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry  I just read your other thread about what happened - how awful. Binky free Seltzer.


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Oct 12, 2007)

It is supposed to play Eric Clapton's Tears in Heaven, but I guess the slide show will have to do...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2007)

> It is supposed to play Eric Clapton's Tears in Heaven, but I guess the slide show will have to do...


Hi Hon, I think just somthing isn't plugged in right, as there is that buz. That's usually the indication, you have it right, but one wire is wrong.

It's very beautiful though, I'd like the song to work for you though.


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, I get that too... I can't even watch the video on photobucket. I have my copy on CD, and it works, I just wish you all could see it... I will try to reload it to Photobucket...


----------



## lagadvocate (Oct 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet bun.:hug:

Your slideshow was beautiful, such a precious little one.


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 13, 2007)

So very sorry to hear about Seltzer's passing. Hugs to you and Whiskeylou.

Binky free, sweet Seltzer. :bunnyangel:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Oct 13, 2007)

She is home and at rest next to the wild flower garden. It was so hard to see her like that. I showed her to Whiskey, and I didn't think she understood, but afterward she sat in the corner where Seltzer's cage used to be... she misses her too...

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful bunny and what a fitting resting place. The pics bring tears to my eyes. Again, my sympathies on your loss.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]


[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]


[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]


[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]


[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]


[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]


[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]


[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]


[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]


[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]


[align=center] ----------------------[/align]


[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Little Girl. You will be missed.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------

